# What will the Vikings get for TJ?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My guess is a sack of marbles and a beeny baby.

Any other guesses?

:beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They will end up paying the other team to take him is my guess.

Honestly though, probably a 5 or 6 round pick.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

3 towels


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Shu said:


> 3 towels


....used


----------

